# Are there special fares, US



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

to phills OK city, Dallas, or Kansas are all 'doable' for me, or the reverse? I am willing to pay well up front of travel, use 'packages', go in slow season, etc. Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I would (from experience) suggest calling LBC Travel in San Francisco. I no longer have their toll free number but they ticket for only Philippine Airlines that offer non-stop flights from LA or San Francisco.
Lowest priced airline you will find is China Airlines. A word to the wise though, stay off of China Airlines no matter what. Their safety record is extremely bad making it an unacceptable risk..


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

funne said:


> to phills OK city, Dallas, or Kansas are all 'doable' for me, or the reverse? I am willing to pay well up front of travel, use 'packages', go in slow season, etc. Thanks


Most of these questions are best answered via either a travel agent or a search on the web. Philippines - US is a well trodden route so the various sites will have plenty of options available for you.


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

The best I've seen, uS to phills, is a bit over $1100, and vice versa, $1300. Why is it more in one direction/ as if I didn't know. really. I will check on lbc and avoid china air. thank you


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

We've used Asiana to travel from Los Angeles to the Philippines the last two times, and we love it. There's a reason why they've been voted Best Airlines from 2005-2012. 

Our RT airfare last months was $998 (taxes included) from LAX to Incheon to Manila. I use Continental Travel based in Los Angeles (find them on Yelp). Mango Tours (also out of Los Angeles) is also a good one, since they cater to Filipinos travelling back and forth between the States and the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

funne said:


> The best I've seen, uS to phills, is a bit over $1100, and vice versa, $1300. Why is it more in one direction/ as if I didn't know. really. I will check on lbc and avoid china air. thank you


$1200 round trip is a very good price, one time I got a fair for $800 but these rates are as good as it gets on with a quality airline.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

funne said:


> to phills OK city, Dallas, or Kansas are all 'doable' for me, or the reverse? I am willing to pay well up front of travel, use 'packages', go in slow season, etc. Thanks


Funne, Just had a thought that all of us forgot to mention. To come here, the Philippines (and the airline you travel on to get here) by Philippine law require that you have a round trip ticket or a ticket to any destination beyond the Philippines. Meaning that you will not be able to travel here on a one-way ticket. Some people don't find out about this and are turned away when they attempt to board their flight to come here from the states as well as other countries.


Gene


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

I would never risk going anyplace without a round trip ticket. I hate going anywhere without my pistol, actually. :--)


----------



## colmw1 (Feb 26, 2013)

round trip ticket may not be required just a ticket out to nearby country, Malaysia, Singapore will keep them happy. col


----------

